# Thinking of getting a canary?



## aeroz21 (Jul 11, 2010)

Three months ago my beloved budgerigar (and best friend) died after 15 years of a happy life. I think I'm ready to get a new bird, but I'm not sure what to get. It's either gonna be another budgerigar or a canary. Canaries look interesting, but I don't know a lot about them so I was hoping somebody could give me some 'inside information' to help me make up my mind. I know they sing, but can't learn to talk like a budgie can. Can you hand tame them like you can with a budgerigar? Any information about canaries would be a great help.


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

You can hand tame pretty much any bird, canarys do like company sit is best to get a pair if you are not around a lot, but same applys with budgies
A good bird that is ok on its own(in my mind anyway) is a turquoisine, it is a parakeet,bit larger than a budgie,but they do tend to be quieter and can be very friendly, they are good solo birds as well as


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

my lovly turquoisine


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Tens of thousands of budgies and the like have been kept on their own for yonks...
But I always feel a bird should have a mate of either sex...You will notice that they will preen and attend to each others feathers on the face and neck where an individual can't reach...and it's obvious they love company when they roost together at night.


----------



## aeroz21 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, Toby! Your turquoisine is beautiful! I have to stick with smaller birds for now unfortunately as I am still living at home & can't afford a cage big enough to house anything larger than a budgie at the moment. Good heads up for the future though 

Paul, thanks for the feedback  funny you mention that because I'm now considering getting two new budgies instead of just one canary.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

aeroz21 said:


> Thanks, Toby! Your turquoisine is beautiful! I have to stick with smaller birds for now unfortunately as I am still living at home & can't afford a cage big enough to house anything larger than a budgie at the moment. Good heads up for the future though
> 
> Paul, thanks for the feedback  funny you mention that because I'm now considering getting two new budgies instead of just one canary.


Good......


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with Paul,it is best to get birds on pairs where possible, the turqouisine i took of someone because it was being bullied and was always sat on it own,it is the most friendly thing ever though and follows me around,will even sit on one of my dogs back!!
Got admit,one of the best birds i ever had have been zebra finches,they are small and cute and brill :lol: i have a spare cage and am keeping my put for a pair :001_cool:


----------



## aeroz21 (Jul 11, 2010)

I ended up getting a canary. I did a load of research beforehand and found that they are solitary birds who do better on their own. Next time I get budgies though, I'm definitely going with two. Just wanted to put in my two cents though guys - my little budgie Tommy who not long ago passed away was very happy being a 'lone bird', which was probably due to the fact that I took her EVERYWHERE with me (well, around the house, anyway). When she was 8 years old, I tried introducing her to another budgie but she didn't want anything to do with it. I think at that stage though she was used to being on her own and so adapted to the company of humans. In fact, I'm fully convinced that she ended up thinking she was one! Lol! But yeah. Just thought I'd chime that in there, hehe 

And Toby, your turquoisine sounds adorable!! My budgie used to sit on my guinea pig's back and chew his hair, lol.


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks 
And yes you are right birds do get used to human company and if you are with them constantly they can be ok on their own, but just my personal opion, birds are flock creatures and like to be in flocks in genral


----------

